# Quality Poop Bags



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

On reading the thread about grass eating and using double poop bags it got me thinking ... Where are the good quality poop bags?

We have some black ones at the moment and the texture is very thin and flimsy. If my nails are sharp I worry!!!

We've even been to Arco and got rubber gloves. It's hard enough doing the single handed poop pick up but even worse when the bag is so flimsy the slightest breeze flaps the baggy and part of your hand gets it! Even more horrible is when it blows off at the point of pick up and your baggy disappears giving you a warmth experience you did not want.

Tried nappy sacks ... Similar issue. So my question to you all to leave the Arco gloves behind, where do all the good quality poop bags live?

K xx


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

We use doggy doo bags, they are scented and seem to be thicker than others. Have had no issues with them.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We find the biggest issue is the price! Who wants to pay highly for something that's going to be thrown out??? I would rather be able to buy treats for Vincent


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have used both of these from pet planet and think they're pretty good 
Maybe a bit pricey tho for the amount you get.
http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=132&pf_id=55119
http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=573&pf_id=50393


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I just use asda nappy bags never had a problem with them, they were 82p for 300 hundred last time i bought them x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Think I got my last lot of poo bags from Pet Planet ... they are very good .. I tend to order them when I get low and just add them to a treat or toy order lol .. well no point just ordering poo bags .. thats my excuse and I am sticking to it ... not literally sticking to it, oh you know what I mean lol


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Go for the better quality supermarket nappy sacs. You get what you pay for and good quality nappy sacs are usually fine.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I've bought these a couple of times and they are quite a bit thicker than normal ones and I'm quite happy with them!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200-PREMI...plies_Dogs&hash=item1c17be6756#ht_1796wt_1037


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

I buy the scented ones in the white pack from pets at home, they're a bit thicker than the green packs and bigger so easier to use. I had a a faulty pack last week, I scooped and wandered off home and went to throw bag in bin and it seemed a bit light...It had a hole in the bottom so back I went to find the lost poop. Then the next day I scooped and went off swinging my bag and the poop flew out...lol  I went home and checked out the other bags and they hadn't been sealed properly at the bottom!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh my .... I can just imagine the poop swinging, good job there was nobody in direct range when it escaped (hehe) xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Yep - I use sainsburys value nappy sacks - 12p for 100 and have never had a split! Proper pet poo bags cost loads more.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

We use supermarket budget nappy sacks and have not had a problem with them. ASDA are selling black poo bags 200 for £1, they are the same size and quality as their nappy sacks at £0.80 for 300.
I've just done a stock check on how many bags we have 1000+.:smile:


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

now thats the only problem with living offshore - I pay £1.20 for 20 doggy do bags. We don't have normal supermarkets over here - just waitrose, and most pet stores online dont deliver here


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

loobylou said:


> now thats the only problem with living offshore - I pay £1.20 for 20 doggy do bags. We don't have normal supermarkets over here - just waitrose, and most pet stores online dont deliver here


I guess you could use carrier bags? Or wait until a friend is visiting elsewhere and get them to get you a load of poo bags


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Had to respond here as I had a bit of a mission trying to find good reasonably priced bags - actually found some in Home Bargins shop, they sell a box of 100 for 59p which are really good quality and they seem to stock them all the time. I just go and stock up with a few boxes at a time! 
H x


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Home and Bargain do a range from MyPets, extra thick. They are 79p for a box of 100. 

If you can't get any let me know and I will bring you a box on the next walk. They don't always stock them in our local one so I end up stocking up when I can get them. 

Andrea


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

We've just had a one of them stores open in rawtenstall will go at the weekend xx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Quality Poop Bags here (haven't tried them)

www.muttsbutts.com (good name)

Ian


----------



## Ralph Shane (Nov 11, 2020)

There are many choices all around, but one should select the best one. I have always preferred and recommended _Bowzer Buddy's waste bags._ The bags are spacious and the best in quality. They are 100% biodegradable and very eco-friendly. So, isn't it better to use just a great thing that is such a blessing for your dog as well as for the environment. Just try it once and you won't be able to leave it forever.


----------

